
Rian Kantor, Internet and AMPRNet Pioneer, WB6CYT, SK, Dies - rmason
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/19/11/24/0051236/brian-kantor-internet-and-amprnet-pioneer-wb6cyt-sk-dies
======
rmason
SK in ham radio lingo means silent key and is another way of saying someone is
deceased.

Didn't know the guy but I'm a ham and a huge fan of what he created with
AMPRNet - pushing boundaries in communication is what amateur radio is all
about at its finest.

